# New Boy not eating



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

I picked him up on Friday morning, So far he's spent most of the last few days sleeping in my shirt i put in there. At night I've seen him on his wheel running, and he is pooping on this wheel just not much. I only have a few day of the food the breeder used, and i have been attempting to find out what he was being feed but i have yet to hear back from them. I am mixing in wellness indoors with the food i got with him. I started counting his food last night so far nothing is being eaten. Any advice? Should i try to feed him mealies?

Cheers,


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Are you still feeding him what the breeder gave you?


----------



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am but he didn't come with allot of food, and i have attempted to contact the store who got him in for me to ask there breeder what he was being fed.Only thing he had when i picked him up was some food and there were some carrot chunks too. So it looks like i have to switch faster then planned. Apart from the not eating he seems healthy very active at night. Is there an easier food to switch him too then Wellness indoors?
Here is some more information on my setup, the Temp is always around 78-82 is that too hot? 
Also he is quilling since I've found quite a few baby quills, i found half of them are banded and they others are solid white does that mean he might be a snowflake?

Cheers,

Here is a picture of Mr. Stevenson


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

IMO wellness indoor is a waste of money,none of my hogs will eat it. Every hog i've ever had would eat royal canin babycat 34. You could try it and if he likes it wait a few weeks and add another food to the mix,then wait a few more weeks and add another. After he is 4-5 months old you should try to slowly take away the royal canin babycat it's very fattening.
Nancy should come along soon  she's the best


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to get him eating or FLD can start. Try offering him a few different foods including canned, Royal Canin Baby Cat and you can dampen the Wellness. If he is just a baby, he may be having difficulty eating the hard kibble. 

My gang are like Larry's. Only a couple here would even touch Wellness and even they preferred other foods. 

78-82 might be a bit too warm for him. Try lowering it a bit at a time to around 74-75.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Forgot to add. Count every kibble you put in his cage so you know exactly how much if any he is eating. You can also put some kibble in bed with him. Sometimes they will eat in bed even if they don't out of their dish. Royal Canin Baby Cat is a good food to encourage them to eat with. It is very tiny and hedgehog friendly size and shape.


----------



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, i will slowly lower the temp in his cage and today after work i'll pick up Royal Canin Baby Cat, and see if there anything canned i can try out.

This site has been really great for information..
im going to start bonding with him today, Is it recommended to wake him up in the day to see him or wait till the lights off, i have it on from 7am-9pm. so i could try and take him out at 10.

Thanks again for the advice..


----------



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

Your advise worked great.,, i changed his food to Royan Canin Baby Cat within the hour i saw him eating the food i put into his igloo.
This place is great for help.
Cheers,


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sonitus said:


> Your advise worked great.,, i changed his food to Royan Canin Baby Cat within the hour i saw him eating the food i put into his igloo.
> This place is great for help.
> Cheers,


YAY! That's great news.


----------



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

He really seems to like that food. Heres a picture of him eating..


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, that is too cute. Glad you got him eating!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my god, he's gorgeous. Glad he's eating, silly boy sounds a tad picky.


----------

